# Final Roll Call: Hunter - Friday, 12/14/2007



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Add your name to the list:

Greg


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert


----------



## ssudha17 (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170

(MRG got screwed out of this storm...)


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not so sure I like the way this list is shaping up.


----------



## reefer (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
*Maybe *HAWKSHOT99
JimG.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
*Maybe *HAWKSHOT99
JimG.
KingSlug & KrisSkis<SisterSlug>....am i the only chick going???


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2007)

krisskis said:


> wa-loaf
> Grassi21
> bvibert
> ssudha17
> ...



No MRGisevil is female


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No MRGisevil is female



And koreshot too.  Wait, does post op count?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> And koreshot too.  Wait, does post op count?



Wow.  I have no comeback.


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Wow.  I have no comeback.



Heh heh heh, it's cause you were laughing too hard, I can tell.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

I guess nobody wants me to go since I was eliminated at some point... 


























Too bad. I'm going!

*Greg*
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
Maybe HAWKSHOT99
JimG.
KingSlug & KrisSkis<SisterSlug>


----------



## koreshot (Dec 12, 2007)

freaking reefer.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

BTW, the latest models have shifted the storm track a bit further north again (a good thing). It looks like a solid 6"+ for the Hunter area by Friday.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
Maybe HAWKSHOT99
JimG.
KingSlug & KrisSkis<SisterSlug>
powhunter& jonnypoach


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

I want to meet reefer....   :smile:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW, the latest models have shifted the storm track a bit further north again (a good thing). It looks like a solid 6"+ for the Hunter area by Friday.



They're talking 6-10" in our area. And it's really fast moving so it's going to dump really hard and be done late Thursday night. Driving in the AM shouldn't be a problem. Just hope JImG and DMC don't carve up all the powder on Thursday. :lol:


----------



## Eski (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> ... Just hope JImG and DMC don't carve up all the powder on Thursday. :lol:


no worries, I'll be around to fill in their tracks


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll bring the reefer


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 12, 2007)

powhunter said:


> I want to meet reefer....   :smile:



He is a very cool dude!


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
Maybe HAWKSHOT99
JimG.
KingSlug & KrisSkis<SisterSlug>
powhunter& jonnypoach
trtaylor


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

*Heavy Snow Warning: 6-12"!!!*

Powder Day tomorrow!!! 



> .NEAR TERM /THROUGH TONIGHT/...
> MODELS ARE IN GENERALLY GOOD AGREEMENT ON QPF...SNOW AMOUNTS AND
> PTYPE. *EXPECT A MAINLY SNOW EVENT* WITH MAYBE A BRIEF PERIOD OF
> SLEET EXTREME SOUTH...BUT BASED ON PARTIAL THICKNESS VALUES AND
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg
wa-loaf
Grassi21 (Bringing my bud Danny)
bvibert
ssudha17
MRGisevil
MR.Evil
2knees
Awf170
Marc + 2 more hosebags (Justin and Mark)
Andyzee, I'll be holding down Marc as Koreshot beats on him.
koreshot + numchucks
reefer + (chris and peter)
Maybe HAWKSHOT99
JimG.
KingSlug & KrisSkis<SisterSlug>
powhunter& jonnypoach
trtaylor

Bringing along a friend...


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

dmc said:


>



Yup. We're getting a major hook-up from Ullr for tomorrow. Now if the quad is fixed, we're in Schaeffer City, baby! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yup. We're getting a major hook-up from Ullr for tomorrow. Now if the quad is fixed, we're in Schaeffer City, baby! :beer:



Quad or not we're still golden for tomorrow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Quad or not we're still golden for tomorrow!



Powder and hero moguls! Woo hooo!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Powder and hero moguls! Woo hooo!



I really am hoping that Hunter only does *very *limited grooming tonight...


----------



## danny p (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> I really am hoping that Hunter only does *very *limited grooming tonight...



yeah i hear that, i'm going elswhere tomorrow (specifically left vague so I don't hijack the thread) and have the same concerns.  It's hard because I'm sure that they want to groom it to help build the base.  I hope none of the catskills/berkshires take out the groomers tonight, save them for right before the big dump on sunday!!


----------



## Eski (Dec 13, 2007)

2knees
Andyzee
Awf170
bvibert
chris (w/reefer)
Danny (w/Grassi21)
Eski
Grassi21
Greg
HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
JimG.
jonnypoach
Justin (w/Marc)
KingSlug
koreshot
KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
Marc
Mark (w/Marc)
MR.Evil
MRGisevil
peter (w/reefer)
powhunter 
reefer
ssudha17
trtaylor
wa-loaf


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2007)

They better not groom it all......BLASPHEMY!

What time we meeting at the tower, 10, 11?


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Eski said:


> 2knees
> Andyzee
> Awf170
> bvibert
> ...



Nice alphabetization! :lol:



kingslug said:


> What time we meeting at the tower, 10, 11?



10:30 am, Five Fingers on the top of Broadway:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 13, 2007)

I was just assuming they wouldn't groom at all - didn't even occur to me that they might.  Doh!

Would the Hunter West trails be groomed too?  Are those ever groomed?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

1. 2knees
 2. Andyzee
 3. Awf170
 4. bvibert
 5. chris (w/reefer)
 6. Danny (w/Grassi21)
 7. Eski
 8. Grassi21
 9. Greg
10. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
11. JimG.
12. jonnypoach
13. Justin (w/Marc)
14. KingSlug
15. koreshot
16. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
17. Marc
18. Mark (w/Marc)
19. MR.Evil
20. MRGisevil
21. peter (w/reefer)
22. powhunter 
23. reefer
24. ssudha17
26. trtaylor
27. wa-loaf


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I was just assuming they wouldn't groom at all - didn't even occur to me that they might.  Doh!
> 
> Would the Hunter West trails be groomed too?  Are those ever groomed?



Don't worry. There will be plenty that isn't groomed, I'd imagine.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I was just assuming they wouldn't groom at all - didn't even occur to me that they might.  Doh!
> 
> Would the Hunter West trails be groomed too?  Are those ever groomed?



West gets groomed... Wayout gets groomed all the time..
The groomers were out in ful force last night..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

I also hadn't thought about the grooming.  I just assumed they'd groom everything like any good mountain would do.  I hate it when mountains get all that fresh snow and don't even groom it so that I can ski it... Dumb asses... :roll:











:lol:

I hope the groomer sticks to the Belt and Hunter One...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Danny (w/Grassi21)
7. Eski
8. Grassi21
9. Greg
10. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
11. JimG.
12. jonnypoach
13. Justin (w/Marc)
14. KingSlug
15. koreshot
16. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
17. Marc
18. Mark (w/Marc)
19. MR.Evil
20. MRGisevil
21. peter (w/reefer)
22. powhunter 
23. reefer
24. ssudha17
26. trtaylor
27. wa-loaf
28. Tentative Madskier6 (if his flight doesn't get grounded)


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> .28. Tentative Madskier6 (if his flight doesn't get grounded)




good thing Jeff is a mellow guy otherwise that could be an ugly scene.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey...what happened to me?  I have to do some work ya know


Andyzee	                Andy (a guess)	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/andyzee.html
Awf170	                Austin	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/awf170.html
Brettski & wife	Brett & Charissa	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/Brettski.html
bvibert	                Brian	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/bvibert.html
chris (w/reefer)	Chris	
Danny (w/Grassi21)	Danny	
Eski	                ???	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/eski.html
Grassi21	                ???	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/grassi21.html
Greg	               Greg	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/greg.html
HAWKSHOT99	???	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/hawkshot99.html
JimG.	                Jim	                http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/jimg.html
jonnypoach	???	
Justin (w/Marc)	Justin	
KingSlug	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/kingslug.html
koreshot	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/koreshot.html
KrisSkis 	                Kris	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/krisskis.html
Marc	                Marc	
Mark (w/Marc)	Mark	
MR.Evil	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/mr-evil.html
MRGisevil	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/mrgisevil.html
peter (w/reefer)	Peter	
powhunter 	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/powhunter.html
reefer	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/reefer.html
ssudha17	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/ssudha17.html
trtaylor	                ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/trtaylor.html
wa-loaf	               ???	http://forums.alpinezone.com/members/wa-loaf.html


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I also hadn't thought about the grooming.  I just assumed they'd groom everything like any good mountain would do.  I hate it when mountains get all that fresh snow and don't even groom it so that I can ski it... Dumb asses... :roll:



Are you joking?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Are you joking?



No, you know how Brian and Gregg love to carve up the groomers!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Are you joking?



Did you read the rest of my post??


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> 1. 2knees
> 2. Andyzee
> 3. Awf170
> 4. bvibert
> ...



Holy lots of people.  It does not matter if they groom there are enough of you to make your own massive bump line is one pass if you choose.  Who is in charge of the keg for the parking lot?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

So meeting time is still 10:30 at 5 fingers?


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going to be there early.  Anyone want to meet at 9 and then have a regroup at 10:30?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm gettin some static from work since the building is closing now.  Incredibly, i may be forced to come in tomorrow.  Who wants to see a grown man cry?


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm gettin some static from work since the building is closing now.  Incredibly, i may be forced to come in tomorrow.  Who wants to see a grown man cry?


Are you sure you're not coming down with something?  *cough* *cough*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm gettin some static from work since the building is closing now.  Incredibly, i may be forced to come in tomorrow.  Who wants to see a grown man cry?



Just say no. Tell them they are pansies and if they want to go home today that's fine, but don't forget to put their diapers on before they get in the car. You're going to stay and finish the day and have very important plans tomorrow and there is no way you can come in to work. And if that doesn't work just quit.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Just say no. Tell them they are pansies and if they want to go home today that's fine, but don't forget to put their diapers on before they get in the car. You're going to stay and finish the day and have very important plans tomorrow and there is no way you can come in to work. And if that doesn't work just quit.



i'm waiting for my boss to get out of his meeting.  mine was scheduled for 9:00 but some of the less hardy souls complained about the impending weather so they switched mine to the afternoon.  I think its bullshit and i want to strangle the whiny little morons that took my time slot but I do need my job.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by wa-loaf  
1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Danny (w/Grassi21)
7. Eski
8. Grassi21
9. Greg
10. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
11. JimG.
12. jonnypoach
13. Justin (w/Marc)
14. KingSlug
15. koreshot
16. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
17. Marc
18. Mark (w/Marc)
19. MR.Evil
20. MRGisevil
21. peter (w/reefer)
22. powhunter 
23. reefer
24. ssudha17
26. trtaylor
27. wa-loaf 
28. James 
29. Cheez Blintz


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2007)

1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Eski
7. Grassi21
8. Greg
9. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
10. JimG.
11. jonnypoach
12. Justin (w/Marc)
13. KingSlug
14. koreshot
15. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
16. Marc
17. Mark (w/Marc)
18. MR.Evil
19. MRGisevil
20. peter (w/reefer)
21. powhunter 
22. reefer
23. ssudha17
24. trtaylor
25. wa-loaf 
26. James 
27. Cheez Blintz

Danny is out.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm going to be there early.  Anyone want to meet at 9 and then have a regroup at 10:30?



I'm getting there as early as possible. I'll hang around the tower at 9, blue jacket, lot of stickers on helmet, red K2's.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 13, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I'm getting there as early as possible. I'll hang around the tower at 9, blue jacket, lot of stickers on helmet, red K2's.



I plan on doing the same.  I'll be at the tower by 9.  Marc and king, you guys know what I look like - I *may* have the bros with me, those are hard to miss


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to get the kids off to school, so, unlike usual, I'll get there around 10


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> but I do need my job.


 
Not if it gets in the way of skiing!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm going to be there early. Anyone want to meet at 9 and then have a regroup at 10:30?


 
I hope to make 9


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I hope to make 9



Same here.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 13, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I'm getting there as early as possible. I'll hang around the tower at 9, blue jacket, lot of stickers on helmet, red K2's.



I'll be there too with the Slug. Red and black jacket,black pants stickered helmet, blue K2s....What time do we have to get up again?? LOL.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 13, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I have to get the kids off to school, so, unlike usual, I'll get there around 10



I actually am lucking out with this one. QueenSlug is working and wont be able to ski, so shes taking 10 yr old to school. 14 yr old is taking himself to school...as long as i call from the road and wake him up. Slug...DO NOT let me forget to call him and get him up and to school!!! Too bad the 14 yr old is grounded...hes drooling at the thought of missing all the snow!! AND hes got to work with QueenSlug friday night too!! Poor baby!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 13, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm going to be there early.  Anyone want to meet at 9 and then have a regroup at 10:30?



I will try to be at the tower at 9.  Black jacket, either white or neon green pants, black helmet, and white scott skis.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2007)

Good day - good snow!
Ran into JimG and Eski..  Psyched for tomorrow..

Was screaming down Drop Off - totally untracked on the right side - took a big face plant on the last turn up high in the weeds - it was 3:45 so i called it a day ...  

I bet we'll have some good options tomorrow....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 13, 2007)

1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Eski
7. Grassi21
8. Greg
9. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
10. JimG.
11. jonnypoach
12. Justin (w/Marc)
13. KingSlug
14. koreshot
15. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
16. Marc
17. Mark (w/Marc)
18. MR.Evil
19. MRGisevil
20. peter (w/reefer)
21. powhunter
22. reefer
23. ssudha17
24. trtaylor
25. wa-loaf
26. James
27. Cheez Blintz
28. Llamborghinii


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 13, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> 28. Tentative Madskier6 (if his flight doesn't get grounded)





2knees said:


> good thing Jeff is a mellow guy otherwise that could be an ugly scene.



Well, I'm out on this one.  I'm stuck in Tampa due to the storm.  Have fun guys & enjoy the fresh powder!  I was really looking forward to this AZ outing :sad:  Oh, well at least there'll be some new snow when I do get home.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 13, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Well, I'm out on this one.  I'm stuck in Tampa due to the storm.  Have fun guys & enjoy the fresh powder!  I was really looking forward to this AZ outing :sad:  Oh, well at least there'll be some new snow when I do get home.



We will certainly miss you! GL getting home and hope you have a good weekend


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Well, I'm out on this one.  I'm stuck in Tampa due to the storm.  Have fun guys & enjoy the fresh powder!  I was really looking forward to this AZ outing :sad:  Oh, well at least there'll be some new snow when I do get home.



It's probably for the best. The weather here is awful! The snow coming down at about 1.5 inches an hour, temps in the teens. Enjoy the nice weather down in Tampa. You're not missing a thing . . .


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> It's probably for the best. The weather here is awful! The snow coming down at about 1.5 inches an hour, temps in the teens. Enjoy the nice weather down in Tampa. You're not missing a thing . . .


 
Would you like me to pass the salt.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 13, 2007)

where/when do you guys(and/or girls) usually meet up?


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> where/when do you guys(and/or girls) usually meet up?





Greg said:


> 10:30 am, Five Fingers on the top of Broadway:


  HTH!


----------



## 180 (Dec 13, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> 1. 2knees
> 2. Andyzee
> 3. Awf170
> 4. bvibert
> ...


29. 180 and family


----------



## 180 (Dec 13, 2007)

1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Eski
7. Grassi21
8. Greg
9. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
10. JimG.
11. jonnypoach
12. Justin (w/Marc)
13. KingSlug
14. koreshot
15. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
16. Marc
17. Mark (w/Marc)
18. MR.Evil
19. MRGisevil
20. peter (w/reefer)
21. powhunter
22. reefer
23. ssudha17
24. trtaylor
25. wa-loaf
26. James
27. Cheez Blintz
28. Llamborghinii
29. 180 and family


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Hunter is gonna be nuts tomorrow. See ya'll then!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hunter is gonna be nuts tomorrow. See ya'll then!


 
Unless the snow thick or deep! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Well, I'm out on this one.  I'm stuck in Tampa due to the storm.  Have fun guys & enjoy the fresh powder!  I was really looking forward to this AZ outing :sad:  Oh, well at least there'll be some new snow when I do get home.



That sucks big ole.......................well...Jeff...that just sucks.

Don't sweat it. There will be other days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 13, 2007)

180 said:


> 1. 2knees
> 2. Andyzee
> 3. Awf170
> 4. bvibert
> ...


This is just a ton of people:-o...Hunter gets the largest outings I have ever seen.


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 13, 2007)

180 said:


> 1. 2knees
> 2. Andyzee
> 3. Awf170
> 4. bvibert
> ...


30. Ta&Idaho


----------

